# The Good The Bad and The Ugly - Stable Purchase?



## Banjo4blue (Feb 12, 2018)

It looks like an amazing property! I don't see any glaring faults, and it may be that it's been on the market for long time because not everyone can buy an equestrian property. Looks like some things might need a little work, like replacing old boards, cleaning carpet, etc. But I didn't see anything huge in the pictures.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Banjo4blue said:


> It looks like an amazing property! I don't see any glaring faults, and it may be that it's been on the market for long time because not everyone can buy an equestrian property. Looks like some things might need a little work, like replacing old boards, cleaning carpet, etc. But I didn't see anything huge in the pictures.


Yeah in one of the stalls I see what could be black mold... or perhaps just dirt. There’s upgrades I’d love to make to spruce it up a bit if the bones of the buildings are good.Definitely wanted to check it out to be sure.

Are boarding facilities lucrative? I can’t seem to get good reads in internet articles over whether or not it’s a money pit or if it could make money. I can’t help think the proximity to town and the indoor heated arena would be big draws. 

If the horses are outdoor board, what kind of work load is to be expected? I mean, sure maintaining fence lines, putting out hay, making sure the autowaterers are working... is there something I’m misisng? 

Everywhere I’ve boarded, the property owners didn’t do anything except water and hay (if even this one haha). No mucking, no booking vets and farriers, nothing.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow that seems like a big amount of money but I know "too much" is a relative statement based on where one lives. Are the Sellers still living on the property? Hopefully they are to keep the place maintenanced.

Strange as it sounds there is an almost identical sounding property 1/8th mile from me. Except there are 47+ acres, the beautiful ranch home was built on 2004, the whazoo workshop a few years later.

The barn has sliding front stall walls to easily get a bobcat in them, a wash rack, tack room and overhead hay storage. They had the farm on the market for $380K for nearly a year and couldn't sell it because people thought it was too much money. They took it off the market. This is in an Ag county rural southern Middle Tennessee.

My thought is the farm you are looking at sounds to be too much money and the Sellers are not willing to negotiate. If that is the case, this then becomes "whatever the market will bear". If you have that kind of money and are willing to pay that price, it is your decision. The neighbors of the property will love you because you will have greatly increased the value of all of their properties.

I could be way off base --- that is how we view the property I mentioned --- we don't want to see our very nice neighbor move but if they get their price, they increased our value


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

walkinthewalk said:


> Wow that seems like a big amount of money but I know "too much" is a relative statement based on where one lives. Are the Sellers still living on the property? Hopefully they are to keep the place maintenanced.


Please ignore the price-especially being from the southern states. I’m in Alberta Canada and here, something like what I posted is CRAZY inexpensive. 

For example, there’s a 20 acre acreage similar area, no arena, no autowaters, no shop, no heating or bathrooms, and it’s selling for $800,000. America vs Albertan home prices are not comparable in any way. Our $100,000,000 dollar homes are $300,000 tops in Texas. Our older single family homes in the city easily get 300-400k. 

I’m looking for knowledge about the money-making potential of property with boarding horses. Also the type of work to expect owning an acreage/boarding facility.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Price is kinda subjective to your area. I'd say around me - this property is fairly priced, possibly even "cheap." I've seen places like that sell for that price with half the land. It looks like the property owners have dropped the price already - so you could have some negotiation room.



MouseZ said:


> Are boarding facilities lucrative? I can’t seem to get good reads in internet articles over whether or not it’s a money pit or if it could make money. I can’t help think the proximity to town and the indoor heated arena would be big draws. .


No. Boarding facilities are not lucrative unless you're running a top dollar operation (we're talking $700+ for board, feed/grain, grooms, etc). In my opinion if you're looking to board you need to be in it basically because you _love_ the job & _love_ horses. My BO will tell you she's lucky to break even some months. Her property has been in her family for years, so there's no mortgage payment, & her board is fairly cheap. Board basically covers what it costs to feed (& bed their stalls) that horse.

I would say reasonable board for that facility is _maybe_ $400 - $450/mo. Depending on your area. That arena isn't very large. Yes it's heated, which is nice, but heating arenas can be SO expensive. The stalls look like they need a real good power wash or to be replaced (I would personally replace them only because I don't like the look). The paddocks are nice. They look pretty big you could probably easily do 3 - 4 comfortably in each.

There's also the misc things you drop a lot of money on. Tractors, fence repair, etc etc - honestly the list goes on lol. I'm constantly hearing the BO talk about having a good month then something on the tractor breaks so she's down $5k. Then she covers everything but the gator goes out. Boarding is a never ending battle it seems lol.



> If the horses are outdoor board, what kind of work load is to be expected? I mean, sure maintaining fence lines, putting out hay, making sure the autowaterers are working... is there something I’m misisng?
> 
> Everywhere I’ve boarded, the property owners didn’t do anything except water and hay (if even this one haha). No mucking, no booking vets and farriers, nothing


If you want to do outdoor board _right_ it should honestly be close to as much work as stall board. Again - this is a personal opinion. I think as a BO you'd still need to do daily checks/look overs, inspect the pasture, put out hay (& grain if you choose to), clean the pastures daily/weekly (depending on how many you have in a small space), checking waters. I would want to know my BO doesn't basically leave my horse out in the pasture to rot. That if something happened they would call ME about an injury - not me going out there a week later to find something.

Me personally I would only board as many horses that I had stalls available. I'm blanking on names, but one of the members here runs an small private boarding facility & I really liked their set up. The stall board horses are still out all day/night weather permitting. If the weather is bad then everyone comes inside to their stalls. I think that's an awesome idea. You're saving some money on shavings, labor of walking horses in/out every day, letting them just be horses - but then you know if things get real bad every horse has a "home."


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I live South of you so I know how crazy our housing market can be. For the house and outbuildings, plus the arena and barn, the price is actually quite LOW. Most small acreages by me sell for that amount or more. 

At first glance it looks like a nice property. Except for the huge dug outs - those are something I would be concerned about. Not only due they take up a bunch of your land (and 27 acres is not a lot for a boarding facility), but they will stink and attract mosquitos. It also looks like the property is in a type of subdivision. So, you have to consider traffic and noise. 

Can't really tell how good the fencing is, but from one of the pics it doesn't look so $hit-hot....and replacing fencing can get expensive. 

The house looks like it is in decent shape, but could definitely use some updates. (not so sure i'm sold on the corner tub being right in the bedroom!) Nice, open floor plan though. 

We just moved to an acreage West of Red Deer. Just has house, garage & shop on it. Our main concerns were:

- Passing house inspection
- Water quality and well structure. Especially if you have auto waterers, you want to see how many wells there are (IE: one for barn/one for house?) to ensure your well(s) can support the property. Water flow is also something to check.
- land maintenance and weed control. I only have 3 horses and this is a constant battle! Also manure disposal. Don't forget snow removal as well. 

I'm not sure if you will have to get someone to inspect the property who is adept at looking at barns/arenas as well. For the arena, it looks like a nice building, but you'd want to look at the arena base. Maintaining the footing could be a challenge. 

I think it is definitely worth a look. Have you gone in person with your real estate agent? They might be able to shed some light as to why it hasn't sold. 

I'm not going to touch too much on the boarding. I think money can be made, especially if you have an indoor. But as mentioned, this place actually does not have that much land, and from the aerial views there didn't appear to be much for pasture. Just the paddocks which were eaten down and the dugouts. Is there an outdoor arena as well? Just remember, if you did decide to board you'd be looking at having to get a business insurance policy as well.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Sketchy and CBar, that’s all great information! 

I’m actually going to see it on Sunday with an agent, a lot of property I see in ads looks amazing and then I hate it when I get there. Hopefully it’ll be the same here so I don’t risk biting off more than I can chew! Haha

I actually like that the house has room for updates to make it what I want, it’s more the horsey side of things I worry about. I agree about the fence long term, I am going to ask about current boarders as well. I’ll definitely make sure to ask about the well situation! 

I know it’s not a huge facility (pretty big for a noobie like me though!). I was hoping to get about 10 ish horses boarded, felt like that wouldn’t be I’ve crowding the land that’s available but I could be wrong. Any insight there?


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Something to also consider is how the property is zoned as that will determine how many horses you can legally have on the property. 

10 horses....hard to say. Could work if the paddocks are big enough and there is enough shelter - unless each horse would be brought in at night and/or during inclement weather? 

Remember though, that you would be dealing with the manure of 10 horses, so you'd need someplace to compost/spread it. Also to keep in mind is hay shelter/storage as you'd likely be feeding hay year round. 

One thing that we kept in mind when looking for property was re-sale value. You don't want to buy something you can't sell later if you want to move or upgrade.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

The place looks awesome, IMO! You'll be my neighbours (almost)! :smile:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't comment on the value of the property, just make sure to do the walk around with unbiased eyes.

Running a boarding facility is a TON of work. Whether or not you can make money at it depends on a lot of things and often those things are outside of your direct control. It will be a 24/7 job. Also keep in mind that you are not only dealing with the horses, but also the _humans_ associated with those horses - and those are often a lot harder to deal with than the horses.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> The place looks awesome, IMO! You'll be my neighbours (almost)! :smile:


Hahaha really? Where are you located (roughly, don’t worry, I won’t come stalk you out ;p)


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

cbar said:


> Something to also consider is how the property is zoned as that will determine how many horses you can legally have on the property.
> 
> 10 horses....hard to say. Could work if the paddocks are big enough and there is enough shelter - unless each horse would be brought in at night and/or during inclement weather?
> 
> ...


Totally, there’s a heated shop, and I BELIEVE there’s hay storage as well but I’ll check when there on Sunday!

Curious, the places I boarded never cleaned up manure outside in the pasture, I never saw it get out of control. Is there something I’m missing??


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Can't comment on the value of the property, just make sure to do the walk around with unbiased eyes.
> 
> Running a boarding facility is a TON of work. Whether or not you can make money at it depends on a lot of things and often those things are outside of your direct control. It will be a 24/7 job. Also keep in mind that you are not only dealing with the horses, but also the _humans_ associated with those horses - and those are often a lot harder to deal with than the horses.


It’s not my intention to argue that it’s a lot of work, sorry if I gave off the vibe. 

It’s more that the places I have boarded don’t seem like any/minimal work for those who own the facility. I’m simply asking for a .. um, I guess “LIST” of the work entailed. Obviously water, fence checks, hay, arena maintenance. But what else? What is the bulk of the WORK that takes up so much time and effort?

I’m a noob and can only go off the limited experience I’ve had as a boarder. I was hopibg for some in depth break downs


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like a nice set up! Don't know if you will make money on it, but if you can cover your costs and afford the mortgage; go for it! 

The biggest issue is you will be tied to the place unless you can find very trustworthy caretakers to assist when you are away. It is always 24/7. 

Only two glaring issues i see. First the open master bath (very odd) and #2 the very green ponds. They need some aeration or something. 

Didn't see any sort of tractor in the pictures; would write any offer with all farm equipment to stay. That stuff is $$$ 

Very cute place overall, and if you are able to provide lessons that would surely help generate money. With subdivisions so close you maybe could get a lot of kids/beginning riders so a couple of beginner type horses might be good to have. Or give boarders slight discounts on board if used in lessons.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Looks like a nice set up! Don't know if you will make money on it, but if you can cover your costs and afford the mortgage; go for it!
> 
> The biggest issue is you will be tied to the place unless you can find very trustworthy caretakers to assist when you are away. It is always 24/7.
> 
> ...


To me, if I could make enough money to pay the bills, that’s all I could hope for out of it. To me, that isss making money, I get to live for free  

I love the jacuzzi tub and that it looks right out a window. I’d like to Reno and add a wall to block it off, but my boyfriend loves that it’s open 😂 he’s weird. 

I also like that the house has room for upgrades, to make it my own. And that it’s on “city sewer” so no septic tank and field issues!

The “lakes”... i thought of them and how green they look, I’d want to prevent mosquitos as well. What would be the best course? And what if the “lakes” aren’t on the property (but obviously still affect it), what kind of negativity can be expected from them?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

MouseZ said:


> Hahaha really? Where are you located (roughly, don’t worry, I won’t come stalk you out ;p)


Near Camrose


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

MouseZ said:


> I’m looking for knowledge about the money-making potential of property with boarding horses. Also the type of work to expect owning an acreage/boarding facility.


So you want to know if boarding horses is a lucrative business....
For the majority of this type of business....
NO...
If you don't offer lessons, showing, training and something special to entice people to your facility and spend their $$...then no, it is not a lucrative business.
Are you a name to be recognized that people will flock to your facility for training, for lay-up care, for bringing students to a pinnacle of excellence in the show ring or a horse to the top of the competition field...

I didn't read many of the responses. 
I think you need to also realize that you can't depend upon boarders to pay your bills of mortgage, electric, heat, feed or anything else...
You can have a full barn one day and a mass exodus the next and truthfully there is little you can do to stop boarders from moving out...so you keep a months board money then its gone but your bills still come in.
If you own your own horses, well that just took profit away cause it costs to feed & keep your own.
Maintaining property, doing upgrades is a enormous never-ending job and expense...

The economy tanked all over the world, not just in Canada...
However, if the property has been on the market for a long time, the current owners are not willing to move on the price...then it is over-priced and or has serious issues that will cost far more than the place is worth investing in.
Investors buy when the economy is bad...something tells me to look carefully into all aspects of this business and zoning changes, roads proposed, homes proposed, property taxes being adjusted, just dig and dig deep why this place if it is what you think is a great buy someone has not scooped up already...
Something...something makes it not the "perfect" place to buy........
The saying, "Buyer Beware"... 

As for the kind of work to expect....
Have you ever worked in a barn for a living?
It is a physically demanding job, low pay, hard work and never ending work.
7 days a week, no vacation, no time off...you are always on call, on duty and if you have employees you still clean stalls with them or in place of them when they decide they aren't coming to work.
Not only do you need to be horse smart, you need to be a carpenter, fence builder, plumber, mechanic, road builder, landscaper and specialized pasture manager and a lot more all rolled into one person.
My gut feeling is you asking, _"I’m looking for knowledge about the money-making potential of property with boarding horses. Also the type of work to expect owning an acreage/boarding facility."_makes me think you truly don't know what is involved in this kind of business.
This kind of business is not "easy" nor hugely profitable and takes total dedication to make it work with never a day off, ...ever.
Invest your money very carefully and wisely...being entrepreneurs is not for everyone.
It is hard work, you go without a lot and put back every penny into the business and still can lose it all so easily.
:runninghorse2:.....
_jmo..._


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You mention water....
I don't know Canada and the topography of the land...
So...you better look at flood maps, re-charge areas, swamp land that is to be left undisturbed...
Manure disposal as run-off from poopy fields can contaminate your water...
Being on a sewer system sounds great till you pay for it...then add costs of public water as it usually comes as a package.
I would be looking darn close at those fields, the barn and house and how much flooding occurs with snow melt, summer rainstorms, run-off off of other properties....

_You said you thought you saw *black mold..*_  
That alone would have me run for the hills with the health issues that come with it...
The more you mention the more I think you need to dig very carefully...
Something is not right if you think it such a great price, yet on the market for a long time....there is something that makes people walk away...
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So, now I went and really looked at the pictures....the place is _not_ in good condition, period!
Rough is a understatement concerning the entire place.

Things that are glaring at me....you live in Canada and to me that means a colder climate in winter..
So, the house has many wood stoves, yet I see no noticeable heating on any outside walls, nothing in bathrooms nor in bedrooms....
_Does this place have radiant floor heating everyplace???_
The rooms do not have good flow from one room to another, open yes, functional rooms_ not_ that I see.
They are small...make sure your furniture will fit and I not kid about that.
There is not one {1} lamp to be seen in the house...only overhead industrial lighting....very few electrical outlets, including the kitchen. I did see quite a few extension cords and that to me speaks volumes..
The master suite* is* weird, sorry. 
A bathroom that has no privacy is just strange to me and that could be a serious selling issue for many. 
That tub thing is in terrible condition...look closely and you can see the rot, the tiles falling off or loose...
I think it is the basement or garage that has stripes of what appears to be poorly insulated and mold coming through the walls...
I don't see closets and storage space...that to me again is a big deal.
Your outside elevated deck has no railings...that is a code violation where I am from.
I see no gutters or downspouts...that gives you a undermining of your foundation with water run-off not channeled away from a properly graded property...
Off to the barn...
The barn has poor ventilation, dark with tiny windows.
Low ceilings. I get "heated" but not the dark...
I question the electrical in the barn with how the wires extend out of ceiling lights...
I question the barn electrical with how the electrical panel/box appears...
I question the barn with the indoor arena footing as sloped, uneven as it is...
I question the entire place where it looks like no one has done any maintenance in a long time...mold abundantly growing on many exterior walls...
Fences from overhead look to be leaning...then you see barb wire with horses in those paddocks! 
Busted fence at the property entry...curbside appeal is lacking,_ truth._
Property from overhead has some sort of heavy construction, land mining operation possibly as your neighbor? That could mean explosions monthly as the excavate...that can weaken your ground and disturb your buildings integrity.
2 huge ponds, both disgusting as currently algae growers.._.with seepage into your pasture area..._
Much of your aerial photo the land looks wet... 

You asked for what jumps out at us...._that listed does to me._
I see you needing many,_ many,_ *many* thousands of dollars to put this place in a condition that would entice me to bring my horses to it.
As for the house...it has many red flags for me...
To start...A serious redesign of the master suite by professionals to give me some bathroom walls = privacy that you sometimes just really need.
Heating, air conditioning, lighting beside just hi-hats and track lighting that is expensive to update...expensive to have if it was not properly installed and insulated during construction.
I see a house that needs _*much*_ work...as does the barn.
I think I understand why if the price is not seriously moveable would keep this home "available".
I would strongly encourage you to have a certified home inspection done of the place entire if you really are serious in purchasing it.
From the roof to the foundation and surrounding land all is looked over, evaluated and report made on condition seen, problems apparent and longevity of certain things like a roof...
Sorry, not to be a downer but it is what I see...
I am _not _in the building industry but a homeowner and someone who has horses and worked in that field for many years...:frown_color:
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Don’t worry about being a “downer”, I wanted in-depth critiques like yours. 

This isn’t the first horse property I’ve been to, and all of them have turned me off in person, I expect this one to do the same. 

The quirks in the house don’t phase me, it’s the exterior and the horse potential I wanted opinion on and I’m glad you tore it apart  thank you for your honesty.

And I won’t lie, I have no idea about acreage life. I crave getting out of the city, and seeing my aging gelding every day. The indoor arena was enticingly more than anything. I’m still going to go see it, since that’s the best way to not dream it up to something better than it is and prevent “what if’s”. 

But I have no doubt we’ll pass. I more so just wanted information about what makes acreage life so difficult. Everyone says “24/7” work, I wanted elaboration on that not because I doubt that it is, but because I want to educate myself and be prepared for the commitment when and it ever happens. Everyone just wants to scare and push the idea that it’s a terribly hard life, but never actually say what the hard work is. 

Most places I have boards only supply hay and water, (in fact where I am now doesn’t even supply or feed hay, we have to go out and do that ourselves) and that seems like not a lot of work at all. They don’t clean poo in the outdoor pastures, most animals here are housed outdoors year round. They don’t blanket the animals, or arrange vet and farrier... they don’t bring the animals in and out.. So that’s why I’m asking to be educated as to the actual work involved.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think it looks bad at all. I like the open layout in the house (except needing a wall for that bathroom - does your BF realize how cold that will be without some walls to hold in some heat?) 

My house is much smaller and I am fine in it. Raised 4 kids in this house. Besides, why have a big house when you have a big barn??

The barn doesn't look so bad to me either. The arena looks fabulous and even has a lounge area for boarders. The only bad part is the first stall that looks like it was turned into a tack room, with maybe a refrigerator that leaked along the wall or something. Seems easy enough to have the purchase contract state that the seller must replace the wall. Problem solved. 

The green algae may have to be tested. In local ponds here the issue was solved easily with an aerator (water fountain) in the center of the pond to keep things moving. Also invest in whatever the native fish (algae eaters) are and stock the ponds. 

It appears that there are shelters of some sort in the paddocks, so might be a good location for round rolls of hay. 

The work will minimum take you about 2 hours per day, every day, to feed and clean stalls if you are efficient and the horses not too messy. 

The issue is, that must be done every day, twice a day, in all sorts of weather. Some people do not find that to be a problem, some hate it. Personally I would rather clean stalls than a house, but it still gets old sometimes feeding twice a day, every day. It is much easier if you live on the property though. 

Here it is much warmer. I'm in the southern US and horses can pretty much stay outside 24/7 and get fed once a day if there is plenty of pasture. Winter many put out round bales so the horses are very self-care in many ways, but they still need to be checked every day. Don't think you can do that if it is really cold where you are. 

Best way to see if that is the life you and your BF want is to stay on someone's farm for a week and see what is involved taking care of everything everyday.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

MouseZ said:


> I more so just wanted information about what makes acreage life so difficult. Everyone says “24/7” work, I wanted elaboration on that not because I doubt that it is, but because I want to educate myself and be prepared for the commitment when and it ever happens. Everyone just wants to scare and push the idea that it’s a terribly hard life, but never actually say what the hard work is.
> 
> Most places I have boards only supply hay and water, (in fact where I am now doesn’t even supply or feed hay, we have to go out and do that ourselves) and that seems like not a lot of work at all. They don’t clean poo in the outdoor pastures, most animals here are housed outdoors year round. They don’t blanket the animals, or arrange vet and farrier... they don’t bring the animals in and out.. So that’s why I’m asking to be educated as to the actual work involved.


Self care is a different animal that partial or full care, and each style has its own pros and cons.

Self care, in theory, places the majority of the care of the horse on the owner and that can work great if you have good owners. But you still need to maintain the facility. That would involve fencing (daily inspection and repairs as needed - and depending on the horses, repairs might be daily), the arena (picking manure, dragging, watering, building maintenance), plowing/salting/cindering/dragging the driveway and parking lot, pasture maintenance (manure removal or at the least dragging to break up the manure) and stall maintenance (floors, mats, doors, lights, etc). Water and tanks and heaters if you are providing water.

If you don't have good owners.. well that is a whole world of potential issues. Forget to close a gate? Don't shut the arena door and now you are heating the outdoors? Can't make it out due to weather/illness/aliens so can you pretty please feed Pony for them? Don't care that Pony has been out of hay for days and is now eating your fenceposts?

And that is on top of caring for your own horses! 

I am so lucky to have our horses at home. On a normal day, taking care of our 4 takes about 45 minutes twice a day (feeding, looking everyone over to make sure nobody is bleeding, hay, checking water tank, picking stalls, checking the fencing). Once a week, I deal with the manure in the fields and sheds. When all goes well, that takes me about an hour. However, when the skid loader refuses to start (as happened yesterday), and I have to do the cleaning with a wheelbarrow, suddenly that task doubles in time (and more than doubles in effort)! We clean up the manure pile monthly and are very lucky that we have neighboring farm fields to be able to spread it on (and have the equipment to pick it up and spread it).

This morning, I went out and one of the water tanks was iced over. So I had to not only break the ice, but troubleshoot why the heater wasn't working. After an hour, I had the issue figured out. Luckily I had a spare so was able to use that - otherwise I would have been going to the store to get a replacement. Good thing I don't work a normal job, as being an hour late to work probably wouldn't have gone over well!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I also wanted to comment on being on city water. That is not necessarily a good thing. Sure, being on a well we have to worry about water quality and have it tested, plus get the septic tank pumped. BUT, we do not pay for our water. And having a boarding facility where you may have people using your water all the time could get pricey. 

I think horselovinguy & phantomhorse 13 already touched on the amount of work that could be expected. 

If you have never lived or worked on a horse property this endeavor might be a little overwhelming. I used to work on a very large horse racing farm ....moved to our first acreage 2.5 years ago and just have 3 horses. I do not have stalls to clean daily, but still sometimes get overwhelmed with the work. I love it...but I am literally married to our acreage and can find it very hard to get away from here. 


I really think you should go see it and let us know what your impressions are.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you both for the great information! 

I agree the place doesn’t look in horrible condition from the pictures, more room for me to make it my own if we ever did go through with it. Update the barn kitchenette (pretty sure every person in the 70’s has those couches haha, wall off the ensuite in the master bedroom and retile the jacuzzi, new paint throughout, eventually redo the kitchen backsplash and countertops, etc)

As some info on my situation: I only have one gelding who is a lazy delightful boy who believes he’s still a mustang and prefers to live outside year round (in the four years I’ve owned him, he’s never been stalled). 

Most people where I live, despite having days in the winter that hit -40, board outside year round unless they are at a show barn or the animal is sick/injured. This massively cuts down the work as there’s only ever a few, if any, stalls to muck.

And hay is provided as free choice (with slow release nets for easy keepers, it actually was why I moved my gelding from his last facility - they had acres and acres of sweet grass that was too much to be eaten down by the number of animals there, plus free choice hay even in the summer... he was HUGELY overweight but the facility didn’t allow diet pens... because they don’t feed the animals individually. You can start to see why I don’t think of it as much work lol). As a boarder I’ve always had to sign a ton of paperwork excusing the facility from any responsibility that came to my animal. 

All this information is hugely helpful, thank you! I’ll definitely ask a lot of questions based on this, like:

Is there any equipment here for moving hay/snow/can it be included in the sale of the home?

What’s the well quality and how many wells are supplying the property?

Are the ponds part of the property? (This will allow me to easily make the changes needed- aerator and fish)

Are the sellers motivated? How flexible is the price?

Are there current boarders on the property? How many? Are they looking to stay after the sale of the property?

Are there any other questions you guys would add to this list?


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

cbar said:


> I also wanted to comment on being on city water. That is not necessarily a good thing. Sure, being on a well we have to worry about water quality and have it tested, plus get the septic tank pumped. BUT, we do not pay for our water. And having a boarding facility where you may have people using your water all the time could get pricey.


I totally will post my thoughts after our viewing on Sunday after my geldings farrier appointment 

To clarify though: one of the parts I find amazing about this property is it is WELL WATER for water supply, but it’s on MUNICPAL sewage. 

So free water, and no septic tank to empty. As far as I’m concerned, that’s the best of both worlds!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Check out the shingles on the house and the garages. If they are in crappy shape that is a huge expense to replace. 

I went through the photos again and noticed in the master bedroom there is an insulated/inside/outside door in the photo. That room is so weird looking and I'm wondering if that used to be a living room or something?? 

Also, a biggie for me is if they smoke in the house. I think there is an ashtray in the sunroom. I couldn't stand a house that smelled of cigarette smoke or had yellow stains. 

Also ask if all appliances are included. Be very specific about what is included in the sale - including window coverings, etc. 

It looks like there is an electric stove in the master, but a wood burning one in the kitchen/living room. Ask if it has been inspected and certified recently. If it hasn't that can be a major PITA. Insurance companies won't insure it until it meets inspection.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

cbar said:


> Check out the shingles on the house and the garages. If they are in crappy shape that is a huge expense to replace.
> 
> I went through the photos again and noticed in the master bedroom there is an insulated/inside/outside door in the photo. That room is so weird looking and I'm wondering if that used to be a living room or something??
> 
> ...


Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

We've got similar backgrounds  I was born and raised in NYC, at 22 moved down to TN with my family, then at 28, bought my own plot of land which I am now living on today in my little 3 bedroom 2 bath house, and my dream barn! Sure, it's not a big fancy boarding facility, but it's perfect for me, my horse, my best friend's horse, and another horse I may get along the way (3 stall barn). I literally designed everything on The Sims 3 and showed it to my builder lol.

_So onto my thoughts on this property and situation and tips from what I've learned along the way..._

I really wanted to read through all the replies, but work has been crazy and I only had time to read a few, so please skip over anything that has been said already.

We stall at night in winter, but I limit their stall time so they're not in for too, too long like they were when we leased a barn across town (omg that was exhausting). The less time they're in, the less time it takes to clean. Since you'd be living on the property, if you pick out stalls when you check on horses in the evenings, it's less to grab in the morning.

Personally, unless you plan on training or making horses your livelihood, I'd focus on something that is what you want/need for you, and if you have the extra space for a boarder or two, you could do that to help offset some expenses with your horse.

If you do end up skipping on this property, for other properties, look for a place where the barn is close to the house. Obviously, not literally right out the door, but at least close enough that you can make a quick dash to in horribly rainy weather, lots of snow, or if you're feeling ill, don't have long to walk to get chores done. Several people told met his when I was trying to decide where to place my barn in relation to the house, and I couldn't be happier that I listened to them. This winter was harsh, and it made things a lot easier.

I'll stop there since this becoming long winded, but how exciting for you! Keep us posted with other properties you check out, I love following people's farm hunting adventures.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Have the well water tested if not already.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm not hugely experienced in horse ownership. But I owned and ran a private zoo/training home "facility" for exotics for tv and film.And training bomb dogs. And let me say... YOU WILL HAVE NO LIFE. You will NOT live for free. Time is more precious than money. While you'd save money you'll be paying huge "time-bucks" as I like to call them  I'm soon 30 and I'm never going back to that no-life. Before now I'd never really gone on holiday worry free. Even NOW I cannot take a night off. I don't even have children and it's put me off having them any time soon as well. If you value your time and do not live to slave away then be careful. Because when it's your home you have no escape. That was my problem. I couldn't just run away or have a breakdown. I still cant in fairness as I own over 50+ animals still and now a horse. But it's enough to make me happy while not putting too much pressure. I have worked at enough stables to know that it's a never ending job when you're there... let alone living there 24/7. 

However, what you have is a lifetime opportunity. But you need to know if it's a lifetime you're willing to dedicate. Good luck! Looks amazing. 10 years ago I'd have done it 100%.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the information.

Sadly my viewing was cancelled because the property is now pending. Wish I could have seen it at least, but oh well. Sorry I feel like I wasted all your time!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Cbar has made some great points. My concern would be flooding and pests. Those "ponds" aren't looking to be what I would want on my property. A liability in more ways than one. I see what looks like black mold in the stall and that says problem. The fencing needs lots or work/replacing if that one picture is par for the course. Pastures look weedy and not well managed. I'd say it is a fixer upper and could be like that movie the Money Pit. You also have to consider the equipment you'd need to maintain. Here boarding (if you are lucky and have a top notch place) may pay the bills. It is the add ons that bring the profits. If it was successful I'd say it wuldn't be up for sale. So I'd be looking into why selling in the first place. We have a lovely property here. Every heavy rain 20 of the 25 acres are under water and it takes a LOOOOONG time for it to drain. But when it is dry it looks absolutely lovely and the house and barn are on the high spots so you'd never guess there was an issue unless you knew the area. Really snaky too and not the non poisonous varieties.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I realize it is pending. Don't know why I didn't see the two above posts but didn't. For future reference though you will want to look at how much property is in water if future properties have water on the them. That takes from your useable property if you are looking to use for horses as you can't use it for pasture. Those types of things can change the price of the property depending on how badly the owner wants to sell. There is a property next to us that went on the market for 350k - 5 acres and house. Two things - basement leaked and was not repairable as the house stood and of the 5 acres only 3/4 of AN acre could be built on. The rest was unuseable for anything but the trees and scrub that had grown up. It stayed on the market for 10 years and by that time the house was only fit for demolition. Property went for 62k which was still more than the useable portion was worth but a steal if you wanted privacy and no lawn.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I realize you're passing on the property since there is a sale pending, but I did read everything, and felt it was still worth adding my thoughts. But I will stick to general ideas rather than this specific property since I assume you're looking at other properties.

Going from being a boarder to running a boarding facility is a bit of a leap. You might want to just get a small property with enough room for a couple of horses - your gelding, and a new horse, or a companion horse if you prefer. I went from not having horses, to boarding one horse to having two horses at home within a couple of years. I had kept horses before when I was young, so I knew what I was getting into. But still, it is a massive amount of work. I designed my barn with functionality in mind. My stalls open onto the paddock, and the doors stay open 24/7 except in very bad weather. That has certainly made my life a lot easier. My paddock opens onto a pasture, and connects to another pasture. Yet it is still a massive amount of work. Not so much in the summer, but in the winter, I feed 5 times a day (my gelding has ulcers), I clean the stalls (they like to go in there when it's not so nice out so there is manure to muck out), I clean and refill water water buckets, I sweep the barn aisle, I throw down more hay from the loft, I fill and re-fill haynets, I give meds, pick out hooves, blanket and unblanket, prepare hay cubes with customized supplements for each horse, I check on fencing, I shovel out snowed-in doors, I replenish salt licks, I clean the tack room, I do fly management... I could go on. Going anywhere, even just on an overnight trip, requires a huge amount of planning (my daughter and husband look after the horses, but I have to write everything out, pre-measure feedings, etc.). That's fine, I've traveled the world, and am tired of it, but I do still have to travel for work sometimes. I try to plan it when the horses are on pasture, but that doesn't always happen. Forget sick days. Holidays. Weekends off. 

Honestly, unless you have about 10 acres of pasture per horse, I can't see how you can just leave the manure in the fields. I have seen places with paddocks that never got cleaned. It wasn't pretty. Horses standing in manure halfway up their cannon bones 24/7, and year round except when there was enough snow to cover it. I pick up everything except the very back field, which we just plow in around December to mix the manure into the soil (the horses don't go to that back pasture again until late summer, so plenty of time for everything to decompose). You also have to reseed pastures, so you will need a tractor. We already had one, luckily, but just spent 4000$ on repairs right around Christmas time. 

I have no desire to board other people's horses. None. And no one I know who runs a boarding facility makes much money off it. They can scrape by, maybe, and their facilities aren't the best. 

I guess I'm just saying that it might be wise to have experience keeping one or two horses before you go all in and run a boarding facility. 

Finally, the heated indoor sounds amazing. And I get why that would be appealing in Edmonton. But if you look at another property with a heated indoor, be sure to ask to see the previous winter's heating bill, and ask the property owners whether they heated it all winter, or just turned it on when they used it, etc. I live in New Brunswick, and I've only ever heard of one person who had a heated indoor. It's no longer being used because the cost of heating it was astronomical. 

I do hope you find the property of your dreams!


----------

